#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  BTECH Entrance Single exam speculation from 2013

## dtgovardhan

whether it is true that IIT-JEE, AIEEE, state level engg. entrance exams are going to merge from 2013.





  Similar Threads: Vellore Institute of Technology Engineering Entrance Exam Question Papers - VITEEE 2013 Exam (Physics) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2013 Exam (Physics) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2013 Exam (Mathematics) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2013 Exam (Chemistry)

----------


## byomkesh_bakshi

> whether it is true that IIT-JEE, AIEEE, state level engg. entrance exams are going to merge from 2013.


[MENTION=32594]dtgovardhan[/MENTION] - This is just a speculation till now that from 2013 onwards we will have just one National Aptitude Test (NAT)

But still it is not confirmed and we will have to adopt a wait and watch policy...

----------

